# How do you make a coyote stop?



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I've tried many ways, from a simple kiss sound to a howl. Of all the sounds I've tried, the bark seems to work the best. How about you guys?


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

_
simple bark works for me tooo they jsut lock up
:sniper: _


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

How do you get a coyote to stop? Put a bullet between his eyes haha..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've barked and lip squeaked both work fine.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I find this works well,










:sniper:


----------



## coyhuntinsoldier (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in the bark. But sometimes they just keep on comin' no matter what you do. Maybe show tunes? lol


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

+1 on using a bark or two.
xdeano


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Bark has been it for me but if its real open and I know Im gonna get a shot anyway I just let them stop on their own.

Jaybic


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

.220 Swift.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

25-06


----------



## predatorhunters (Oct 9, 2006)

I whistle and if that doesn't work, I bark. If those don't work, my last card is simply wiggling my boot. That gets their attention and they stop to figure out what it is. They never end up figuring it out. :wink:

John


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Under 50 yds lip squeak
Over 50 short bark


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Does the 50 yard mark really make a differience what sound you use? I'd like to know your thoughts, it sounds interesting.


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

Just a matter of them hearing it 
I guess even a lip squeak will work at 100yds if they hear it
But if they are close a loud bark and they will hit the high gear out.

What have you experienced.


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

.22-250 seems to work well
:beer:


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Ya got to bark like hell at it. Sometimes it dont work though cause it is going hell bent to get downwind. You have to be ready to follow through smoothly and to just caress that trigger.
If it is running straight at ya just let it come on in. It will be worth see un the look in its eys when it realizes what you are.
Mebe ya should have been callin A LITTLE LESS in the first place. Let it know that you are there, do more coaxing and less calling, Let It Hunt You Down.


----------

